# Donde compro los hope hoops?



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

A los conocedores

Quiero hacerme de unas rodadas hope pro2/dt 5.1 (ex500), es decir uno de los hope hoops.

¿Dónde me conviene adquirirlos?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

klavius said:


> A los conocedores
> 
> Quiero hacerme de unas rodadas hope pro2/dt 5.1 (ex500), es decir uno de los hope hoops.
> 
> ¿Dónde me conviene adquirirlos?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Los puedes adquirir en cualquier tienda de prestigio en USA o UK , no son muy costosos alrededor de $600.00 usd. , mas envío y todo lo demás.

También los puedes conseguir aquí en México nada mas compara precios entre comprarlos aquí o traerlos importados.

Suerte.

the last biker


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

the last biker said:


> ...*no son muy costosos* alrededor de $600.00 usd...


:crazy:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*"baras " entre las "caras "*



martinsillo said:


> :crazy:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja , todo depende , hablando de ruedas de calidad éstas son de lo mas baratito. :blush:

the last biker


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Buscando en la red encontré que en conocida tienda de UK el juego de Hope Hoops con dt ex500 salen en 220 libras o algo así como $350 dls, más $140 dls de envío.

Si se pidieran 2 juegos entonces el costo de envío sería gratis lo que reduciría bastante el costo. $350 por el juego de ruedas, más el impuesto, aún así es buen precio,

¿Hay algún interesado en adquirir este juego de ruedas? Podríamos juntar el pedido y de esa forma obtener un buen precio.

¿Quién se anima?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ja ja ja , todo depende , hablando de ruedas de calidad éstas son de lo mas baratito. :blush:
> 
> the last biker


jejeje perdon...el termino "rodada" me confundio! jejeje lo asocie con llantas!
efectivamente, no es de lo mas cariñoso...y la oferta que consiguio el klavius no esta nada mal...ojala alguien se anime...el envio si esta como cariñoso jeje


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

klavius said:


> Buscando en la red encontré que en conocida tienda de UK el juego de Hope Hoops con dt ex500 salen en 220 libras o algo así como $350 dls, más $140 dls de envío.
> 
> Si se pidieran 2 juegos entonces el costo de envío sería gratis lo que reduciría bastante el costo. $350 por el juego de ruedas, más el impuesto, aún así es buen precio,
> 
> ...


Estas cotizando en CRC? unos hope con mavic en521 (siguen siendo ligeros y posiblemente mas aguantadores que los 5.1 de DT) salen en ~330 y como 120 de envio por DHL... la diferencia son como 40 dolares y son muy buenas ruedas.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Yooooooo, me apunto !!!*

Suena, bastante buena esa oferta :thumbsup:

Las masas Hope, son una garantia de calidad, tienen años de diseño y funcionamiento mas que probado. :cornut:

Yo diria que son las de mayor VALOR, si consideras la calidad que obtienes, por el dinero que pagas por ellas.

Esteticamente, tienen un acabado impecable, y su sonido caracteristico de la masa trasera es musica para mis oidos :headphones:

Parece que en los proximos meses van a bajar los precios de las hope hoops, por el lanzamiento de las nuevas masas de hope las EVO, que van a estar super chidas.

Aqui les adjunto un review reciente (2011) que les otorgan, una alta calificacion a unas hope hoops :drumroll:

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...oduct/hope-pro-2mavic-xm719-wheelset-11-42796

Saludos y nos ponemos de acuedo, para encargarlas, nada mas hay que checar el detalle del envio a Mexico, no nos vayan a salir mas caro el caldo, que las albondigas.

Dr Foes.

Por cierto tambien en conocida tienda de USA tienen todos los rodados de Crack Bros. en descuento a $650.


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Hola

Te envié un PM con mis datos para ponernos de acuerdo. Hay un 3er interesado, pero con 2 la hacemos.

Y ya verifiqué, luego de cierto monto, el envío es gratis.



DrF035 said:


> Suena, bastante buena esa oferta :thumbsup:
> 
> Las masas Hope, son una garantia de calidad, tienen años de diseño y funcionamiento mas que probado. :cornut:
> 
> ...


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

a mi tambien me intereza puedes mandarme un mp con los pormenores y de que ciudad eres? 

asicomo comentas sale mas economico


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Estas cotizando en CRC? unos hope con mavic en521 (siguen siendo ligeros y posiblemente mas aguantadores que los 5.1 de DT) salen en ~330 y como 120 de envio por DHL... la diferencia son como 40 dolares y son muy buenas ruedas.


Hasta ahora los 5.1 me han aguantado y funcionado bastante bien. Quizás no le doy duro, pero de que peso, peso, y si me han aguantado pues son buenos. No se que tal sean los mavic, pero igual valdría la pena verlos.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Yo hace rato llegue a tener los DT FR 6.1 D y fueron unos *****es para montar y desmontar llantas, los tenia armados con Hopes F&R, pero despues la ultima vez que tuve una ponchadura los odie tanto que los vendi bien baratos y jure jamas comprar DT rines otra vez. Espero no sea lo mismo con los 5.1

En mi opinion Mavic es un mejor rin, sin duda..., espero los estes ordenando por medio de CRC pues usualmente ellos tienen los mejores precios en Hope wheelsets. Hope hubs (mazas?) son muy buenos y durables, pero para mi el freehub es extremadamente ruidoso. Suerte bro.


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Pues como los interesados en comprar los hoops no muestran señales de vida, revivo este tema para ver si hay alguien más que esté interesado en comprar en conjunto el set de hope hoops para así tener un muy buen precio.

Manden un PM


----------

